# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر  اخبار  وعناوين الصحف الصادره صباح اليوم الثلاثاء  الموافق  27 / 1/ 2015م

## mohammed saif

*


صباح  جميل  ومساء اروع  بضرب الهليل  قولوا اميييييين  
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الزعيم 

المريخ  يبداء مشوار اللقب بمواجهه الذئاب 
ومؤامره هلاليه ضد الفرنسي 
غازريتو كل المباريات سنخوضها بخيار الامنتصار 
والزعيم تكشف المفاجات في التشكيله 
الاتحاد يؤكد عدم تلفزة المباراه 
وجماهير الزعيم تساند المدير الفني . 
وسوداني ترعي الدوري الممتاز رسميا 
بلاغ من مشجع هلالي في مواجهة غازريتو 
والفرنسي يخرج بالضمانه بعد وصول رئيس القطاع الرياضي 
جابسون خارج الحسابات اليوم 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



صحيفة الصدي 

المريخ يرمي بثقله الهجومي امام  الذئاب 
التلفزيون ينقل مباراة الاحمر  امام الرابطه
ومدرب النمور يرفض الاشراف علي المران الختامي 
اندية الممتاز تصعد قضيتها ضد الاتحاد بسبب الرعايه 
وتنسحب من الجوله الثانيه 
اوكرا اتشوق لبداية مشواري الرسمي مع المريخ 
في الممتاز ودوري الابطال 
محسن سيد المريخ جاهز لمباراة اليوم 
مبارك سليمان مستوي المريخ تطور كثيرا واثق في التحكيم 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا  قريبي علي مجهودك المقدر  يا عمدتنا ..لكن الصورة خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



صحيفة الجوهره الرياضيه 

ملف البث  يسبب إنشقاقات  خطيره 
وعطا المنان  يلجا  للبروف  
إنقلاب في الاتحاد  العام  
الهلال يغادر الي دار جعل .. ومدرب النمور يتوعد 
الكاردينال يجتمع بالبلجيكي 
هيثم مصطفي يقود غازريتو للنيابه 
وشداد للجوهره قتلوني بالشائعه للمره الرابعه 
المريخ يستدرج الذئاب ويبعد الثلاثي 
الوطني والفهود يفوزان في الممتاز 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*سيفنا البتار [ محمد سيف ] .. صباح السعد والبركه .. صباح يوم والزعيم يبدأ مشوار التميز والريادة .. شنو الحكاية اليوم النومه شالتك نشابى لظهور الصحيفه زى الطفل الذى يشتاق لثدى امه حتى يرضع ويشبع ويرتوى .. نحنا كذلك بالنسبه لنا هذه الصحيفة التى تنقلنا لعالم الأخبار والأحداث بالتوفيق والسداد وإن شاء الله الزعيم فى العلالى وموفق فى مباراة اليوم 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*واصل بدون فواصل يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



صحيفة قوون 

في مران اقتحمه الكاردينال  قبل 
مغادرة الديار  اليوم الي ارض الملوك 
قوه واثاره في مناورة الهلال الرئيسيه لاولي المهام الرسميه 
قرارات مهمه لمجلس الهلال في اجتماع استمر
 حتي الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم 
اسامه عطا المنان  ينقذ كمال شداد من  موت  اسفيري 
قوون تحكي القصه كامله  ... 
كلتشي يعلن اسلامه امس قبل مواحهة الهلال 
الممتاز يفتتح بفوزان وتعادل واليوم المريخ والرابطه 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة عالم النجوم 

الهلال يعد المفاجات لهزيمة النمور 
ابعاد سيدي بيه وبشه من التشكيله الاساسيه 
ونيمار في مهمه جديده 
الكاردينال يقتحم مران الهلال ويجتمع بالبلجيكي 
ويتحدث للثنائي ويوجهه  لعلاج جكسا بالقاهره 
بعثة الهلال تغادر وتحل بالكوثر 
وبارتريك يختار 22 لاعب لانجاز المهمه الانتحاريه 
الاوضاع تنفجر .. الاتحاد يمقلب الانديه ترفض اداء 
مباريات الجوله الثانيه وتخاطب الفيفا  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تخاطب الفيفا دي اكييييييد  فكرة الهلال 
هههههههههههههههههه  هاااااااااااااع 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





صحيفة الجوهره الرياضيه 

ملف البث  يسبب إنشقاقات  خطيره 
وعطا المنان  يلجا  للبروف  
إنقلاب في الاتحاد  العام  
الهلال يغادر الي دار جعل .. ومدرب النمور يتوعد 
الكاردينال يجتمع بالبلجيكي 
هيثم مصطفي يقود غازريتو للنيابه 
وشداد للجوهره قتلوني بالشائعه للمره الرابعه 
المريخ يستدرج الذئاب ويبعد الثلاثي 
الوطني والفهود يفوزان في الممتاز 



**************
ياريت لو فى توضيح لو سمحتو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

شكرا  يا  قريبي علي مجهودك المقدر  يا عمدتنا ..لكن الصورة خطيرة



الله يديك العافيه  يالحبيب   ويدينا في المرادنا  مساء
 اليوم عشان الفرق  يكون ثلاث نقاط من قولة تيت 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

سيفنا البتار [ محمد سيف ] .. صباح السعد والبركه .. صباح يوم والزعيم يبدأ مشوار التميز والريادة .. شنو الحكاية اليوم النومه شالتك نشابى لظهور الصحيفه زى الطفل الذى يشتاق لثدى امه حتى يرضع ويشبع ويرتوى .. نحنا كذلك بالنسبه لنا هذه الصحيفة التى تنقلنا لعالم الأخبار والأحداث بالتوفيق والسداد وإن شاء الله الزعيم فى العلالى وموفق فى مباراة اليوم 



شاكر الجميل  المحفز  دائما كلماتك باسم  
وجرعه امل وطاقه  الله يديك الصحه والعافيه  







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

واصل بدون فواصل يا حبيب



حبيب الكل  الرااائع  الدلميت  الله يديك العافيه وماتشوف شر 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور ياحبيب وصباحك فل وياسمين
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



يستضيف ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة المهمة
 التي تجمع المريخ بضيفه الرابطة كوستي في استهلالية مباريات الفريقين
 في النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستضيف الرابطة في 
مباراة لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال بعد أن أعد الرابطة نفسه
 بصورة مميزة لمباراة اليوم وسيلعب من أجل الخروج بنتيجة طيبة في
 حين سيرمي المريخ بثقله الهجومي في مباراة اليوم حتى يبدأ المشوار 
بقوة ويواصل مسلسل الانتصارات العريضة على الرابطة في المباريات
 التي جمعت الفريقين بالقلعة الحمراء، وينتظر أن يدفع المدير الفني
 للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو في المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة منجمال سالم في
 المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع، بلة جابر 
ومصعب عمر على الأطراف، علاء الدين يوسف في المحور،
 راجي عبد العاطي، رمضان عجب والباشا في الوسط المتقدم،
 بكري المدينة ووانغا في الهجوم، فيما كان الرابطة اختتم تحضيراته
بمران عصر أمس وضع خلاله مدربه مبارك سلمان لمساته الأخيرة
 واختار العناصر التي ستخوض المواجهة.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



اهتمت صحيفة اوول الغانية بأخبار الساحر اوغستين أوكرا لاعب وسط المريخ وحرصت على
 متابعة أخباره مع المريخ منذ تعاقده معه في نوفمبر من العام الماضي وذكرت الصحيفة أن هداف
 الدوري الغاني لعام 2014 فارق النحس الذي لازمه في تجربته الاحترافية القصيرة بالدوري 
السويدي بعد تعرضه لإصابة حرمته من مواصلة مشواره مع فريق ال ميريك السويدي وذكرت
 أن أوكرا ظهر بمستويات مميزة مع المريخ في مشواره الاحترافي الجديد بالسودان وذكرت
 الصحيفة أن أوكرا نال جائزة أفضل لاعب في مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي بمدينة 
بورتسودان بعد قيادته للفريق للفوز بالكأس المقدم في ذلك المهرجانوأوضحت الصحيفة أن 
أوكرا تألق ايضاً أمام شالكه الألماني في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع المريخ بالفريق الالماني 
بالدوحة في يناير الحالي وانتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن
 اوكراه شارك ضد مواطنه الشهير كيفن برينس بواتينغ لاعب شالكه، ونقلت الصحيفة 
لاوكراه  حديثاً قال فيه إنه متشوق للمشاركة في الدوري السوداني الذي يبدأ المريخ
 أول مبارياته يوم الثلاثاء وذكر اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة أنه يفكر بجدية في الحصول
 مع الفريق على اللقب والمشاركة معه ايضاً بصورة ايجابية على صعيد دوري الأبطال،
 وأبدى اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة سعادته باللعب إلى جانب مواطنه فرانسيس كوفي 
مفيداً بان تواجد كوفي إلى جواره سيساعدهما على التأقلم أكثر مع المريخ وقيادة الفريق
 للفوز بلقب الدوري والذهاب إلى مراحل بعيدة في دوري الأبطال، وعن فترته الاحترافية
 الحالية في المريخ قال اوكراه إنه سعيد بتواجده مع المريخ ولفت إلى أنه تجاوز آثار
 الاصابة التي حرمته من مواصلة مشواره في الدوري السويدي مفيداً بأنه يترقب بتلهف
 انطلاقة مشوار الفريق في الدوري السوداني ودوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

صباح  جميل  ومساء اروع  بضرب الهليل  قولوا اميييييين  



صباحك مورد يا محمد سيف اما ناس قريعتى راحت فهم مضروبين مضروبين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً مهماً على الميرغني كسلا بهدفين نظيفين مساء 
اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 20 من 
مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدفي الخرطوم معاذ القوز وبدر الدين قلق 
على مدار الشوطين، بالنتيجة وضع الخرطوم
 أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده وبقي الميرغني
من دون رصيد، وفي مباراة ثانية فاز الأمل عطبرة على ضيفه اهلي مدني 
بهدف سجله عمار الدمازين ليضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده ويبقى أهلي 
مدني من دون رصيد.

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



سيطر التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على أول مباراتين في النسخة 20
 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز واللتين أُقيمتان عصر اليوم بكل من كادوقلي
 والفاشر، فعلى ملعب استاد كادوقلي تعادل الهلال والنسور بهدف لكل،
 تقدم النسور بهدف السبق عن طريق الغاني اكويكو وأدرك نور الدين
 عنتر التعادل للأسود، بالنتيجةوضع كل فريق نقطة في رصيده، وبالفاشر انتهت مباراة السلاطين ومريخ
 كوستي بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل، تقدم مريخ كوستي بهدف السبق عن
 طريق محمد زكريا وادرك نادر امبدة التعادل للسلاطين، ووضع كل فريق
 نقطة في رصيده بنهاية المباراة، وتُقام مساء اليوم مباراتان بالخرطوم وعطبرة، 
فعلى ملعب الخرطوم يستضيف الكوماندوز الميرغني كسلا وبمدينة الحديد والنار
 يقابل الأمل أهلي مدني وغداً تُقام مباراتان الاولى عصراً على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر
 بين الخيالة وأهلي الخرطوم والثانية مساءً بين المريخ والرابطة كوستي على ملعب
 استاد المريخ بامدرمان فيما تُختتم الجولة يوم الأربعاء بمواجهة نارية تجمع الآرسنال
 والهلال على ملعب شندي، وسيكون فريق هلال الأبيض الصاعد حديثاً للمسابقة 
في الراحة في الجولة الأولى من المسابق
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

صباحك مورد يا محمد سيف اما ناس قريعتى راحت فهم مضروبين مضروبين بإذن الله




امييييييين  ياسوباوب ادعو سااااي الليله  لغايت المسا 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

مشكور ياحبيب وصباحك فل وياسمين



صباحك فل وياسمين  مريخاب واعتز  

*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكور الرائع محمد سيف.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*




كفرووتر / الخرطوم

بيان  كتلة انديه الممتاز 


 /اصدرت رابطة اندية الممتاز اليوم بيان أعلامى بسبب توقيع الاتحاد على 
عقد الرعاية دون اشراكها في تفاصيل التعاقد وحصلت كفرووتر على نسخة منه 
وجاء فيه :اجتمع ممثلى اندية الدرجة الممتاز بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدنى بالاتحاد 
العام لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 للتنسيق فيما بينهما فيما يختص بموضوعى الرعاية 
والبث لمناقشتها مع السيد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة اليوم حسب اتفاق تم بالامس
 مع السادة لجنة التسويق و الاستثمار 
(اسامة عطا المنان – حسن عبد السلام – نزار ساتي)
 ولم يجد ممثلي الاندية اي ترتيبات للاجتماع المذكور بل تم نقل الاجتماع خارج 
مبني الاتحاد عليه قررت اندية الممتاز الاتى.

1~قيام المباريات المعلنة فى الاسبوع الاول للممتاز نسبة لسفر الاندية لمدن مختلفة .

2~رفض كل ماتم بخصوص الاتفاق علية اليوم بين شركة سودانى للاتصالات
 والاتحاد العام قبل تسديد متاخرات للمواسم الماضية 
والاطلاع على تفاصيل الاتفاق الجديد قبل توقيعة.

3~وجود ممثلى اندية الممتاز فى كل محاور التفاوض
 مع اعضاء العام بخصوص ملفى البث والرعاية.

4~مقابلة السيد/ وزير الشباب والرياضىة لاطلاعه على اسباب تحرير هذا البيان.
الله الموافق 

احمد عبد القادر رئيس اندية الممتاز 
عز الدين الحاج الامين العام 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



كاس الامم الافريقيه 


ضمنت تونس مكانا فى دور الثمانية بكأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم، بعدما تعادلت 1-1
 مع الكونغو الديمقراطية فى ختام منافسات المجموعة الثانية. ورفعت تونس رصيدها إلى
 خمس نقاط من ثلاث مباريات فى صدارة المجموعة، مقابل ثلاث للكونغو الديمقراطية التى
 رافقتها لدور الثانية. وستلعب تونس فى دور الثمانية مع غينيا الاستوائية البلد المضيف 
السبت المقبل، على ملعب "إيبيان"، بينما ستلعب الكونغو الديمقراطية مع الكونغو بطلة
 المجموعة الأولى فى نفس اليوم 
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكرا جزيلا ابوحميد . يعطيك العافية
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



شدد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني الدكتور معتصم جعفر سرالختم، على ان لغة الحوار
 بين اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وأندية الدرجة الممتازة لا بد أن تكون سائدة لحل
 كل المشاكل من أجل موسم متميز ومستقر في كافة الجوانب.
وقال سرالختم الذي كان يتحدث لإذاعة هوى السودان اليوم الاثنين انهم وقعوا 
عقداً مع شركة سوداني لرعاية الدوري لمدة عامين.وعن بيان رابطة تجمع 
اندية الممتاز وإعلانها مقاطعة الدوري الممتاز من الجولة الثانية، قال رئيس
 الاتحاد “نحن في الاتحاد السوداني ليس لنا علم بهذا البيان، ولكن بكل تأكيد
 لغة التهديد والعصيان مرفوضان مهما كان السبب.”وأضاف “مقاطعة اللعب
أسلوب مرفوض ولا نقبله على الإطلاق لأننا كنا على حوار مع الأندية وانه
 في حال إعلان الأندية انسحابها أو مقاطعة الدوري سوف يكون عندها لكل 
حادث حديث.”وكانت اندية الممتاز قد قررت في وقت سابق اليوم رفض كل
 ما تم من اتفاق بين الاتحاد السوداني والشركة الراعية قبل تسديد متأخرات

 الموسم المنصرم والاطلاع على تفاصيل الاتفاق الجديد قبل توقيعه. وقررت
 أيضا إقامة المباريات المعلنة في الأسبوع الاول من الدوري الممتاز نسبة لسفر
 بعض الأندية لمدن لأداء مبارياتها مختلفة قبل قرار المقاطعة.وأشار رئيس الاتحاد
 إلى ان اللائحة واضحة ومنحت الإتحاد سلطة توزيع عائدات الرعاية والبث بأشكاله 
المختلفة بأنصبة يحددها مجلس الإدارة ولا تشاركه في ذلك أية جهة وفقاً لما يديره
 الإتحاد من أنشطة وانه ليس من حق الأندية تحديد راعي البطولة أو القناة الناقلة
 لها.وقال ان الأندية لديها نصيب ستحصل عليه وفق اللائحة المتفق عليها بين
 الأندية والاتحاد
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					






كفرووتر / الخرطوم

بيان كتلة انديه الممتاز 


/اصدرت رابطة اندية الممتاز اليوم بيان أعلامى بسبب توقيع الاتحاد على 
عقد الرعاية دون اشراكها في تفاصيل التعاقد وحصلت كفرووتر على نسخة منه 
وجاء فيه :اجتمع ممثلى اندية الدرجة الممتاز بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدنى بالاتحاد 
العام لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 للتنسيق فيما بينهما فيما يختص بموضوعى الرعاية 
والبث لمناقشتها مع السيد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة اليوم حسب اتفاق تم بالامس
مع السادة لجنة التسويق و الاستثمار 
(اسامة عطا المنان – حسن عبد السلام – نزار ساتي)
ولم يجد ممثلي الاندية اي ترتيبات للاجتماع المذكور بل تم نقل الاجتماع خارج 
مبني الاتحاد عليه قررت اندية الممتاز الاتى.

1~قيام المباريات المعلنة فى الاسبوع الاول للممتاز نسبة لسفر الاندية لمدن مختلفة .

2~رفض كل ماتم بخصوص الاتفاق علية اليوم بين شركة سودانى للاتصالات
والاتحاد العام قبل تسديد متاخرات للمواسم الماضية 
والاطلاع على تفاصيل الاتفاق الجديد قبل توقيعة.

3~وجود ممثلى اندية الممتاز فى كل محاور التفاوض
مع اعضاء العام بخصوص ملفى البث والرعاية.

4~مقابلة السيد/ وزير الشباب والرياضىة لاطلاعه على اسباب تحرير هذا البيان.
الله الموافق 

احمد عبد القادر رئيس اندية الممتاز 
عز الدين الحاج الامين العام 



عرض بره الداره .. وإستعراض عضلات فى الفاضى .. وما ممكن الزعيم يكون تابع للهليل وناس خرطيم ثلاثه .. يا سبحان الله .. الدنيا الحصل فيها شنو .. والله العظيم ما عدا الزعيم البقيه كومبارس ليس الا
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*




كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

 فتح مشجع هلالي بلاغا جنائيا في مواجهة مدرب المريخ غارزيتو 
و قام المريخ عبر رئيس القطاع الرياضي امس باخراجه بضمان 
و اعتبر مسئولي المريخ البلاغ بالكيدي خاصة قبل مباراة الفريق
 المهمة امام الرابطة في افتتاح بطولة الدوري الممتاز
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شوفو  لينا  خبر شتل وفتل 
دي صحيحه  يا كسلاوي ومورتا 


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*البلاغ في شنو ؟؟؟؟ لا أعتقد أن الموضوع حقيقي لأنه ليس هناك ما يجمع المشجع الهلالي بغارزيتو و لا أعتقد أن الشرطة يمكن أن تقبل بلاغ كهذا و إلا تكون مشتركة في المسرحية البايخة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد سيف على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة غانية: اوغستين اوكرا فك نحسه بالتألق مع المريخ




اهتمت  صحيفة اوول الغانية بأخبار الساحر اوغستين أوكرا لاعب وسط المريخ وحرصت  على متابعة أخباره مع المريخ منذ تعاقده معه في نوفمبر من العام الماضي  وذكرت الصحيفة أن هداف الدوري الغاني لعام 2014 فارق النحس الذي لازمه في  تجربته الاحترافية القصيرة بالدوري السويدي بعد تعرضه لإصابة حرمته من  مواصلة مشواره مع فريق ال ميريك السويدي وذكرت أن أوكرا ظهر بمستويات مميزة  مع المريخ في مشواره الاحترافي الجديد بالسودان وذكرت الصحيفة أن أوكرا  نال جائزة أفضل لاعب في مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي بمدينة  بورتسودان بعد قيادته للفريق للفوز بالكأس المقدم في ذلك المهرجانوأوضحت  الصحيفة أن أوكرا تألق ايضاً أمام شالكه الألماني في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع  المريخ بالفريق الالماني بالدوحة في يناير الحالي وانتهى بالتعادل  الايجابي بهدفين لكل ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن اوكراه شارك ضد مواطنه الشهير  كيفن برينس بواتينغ لاعب شالكه، ونقلت الصحيفة لاوكراه حديثاً قال فيه إنه  متشوق للمشاركة في الدوري السوداني الذي يبدأ المريخ أول مبارياته يوم  الثلاثاء وذكر اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة أنه يفكر بجدية في الحصول مع الفريق  على اللقب والمشاركة معه ايضاً بصورة ايجابية على صعيد دوري الأبطال،  وأبدى اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة سعادته باللعب إلى جانب مواطنه فرانسيس كوفي  مفيداً بان تواجد كوفي إلى جواره سيساعدهما على التأقلم أكثر مع المريخ  وقيادة الفريق للفوز بلقب الدوري والذهاب إلى مراحل بعيدة في دوري الأبطال،  وعن فترته الاحترافية الحالية في المريخ قال اوكراه إنه سعيد بتواجده مع  المريخ ولفت إلى أنه تجاوز آثار الاصابة التي حرمته من مواصلة مشواره في  الدوري السويدي مفيداً بأنه يترقب بتلهف انطلاقة مشوار الفريق في الدوري  السوداني ودوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبارك سلمان : نرغب في ظهور مميز أمام المريخ في أول المشوار





قال الكابتن مبارك سلمان المدير  الفني للرابطة كوستي إن فريقه أكمل كافة تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم أمام  المريخ مؤكداً أنه يحترم الأحمر كفريق كبير له طموحاته في الحصول على بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: من حسن الحظ أنني تفرجت على عدد من مباريات المريخ  التي خاضها مؤخراً وعرفت الكثير من السلبيات والايجابيات في الفرقة الحمراء  واعمل على الاستفادة من السلبيات ومراقبة نقاط القوة في المريخ حتى نخرج  بنتيجة جيدة، ورأى مبارك أن المستوى العام للمريخ شهد تطوراً لافتاً تحت  قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو مؤكداً أن فريقه سيبذل قصارى جهده حتى يقدم مباراة  كبيرة أمام المريخ، وأبدى مبارك ثقته الكبيرة في طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير  مباراة اليوم وتوقع أن يخرج بالمباراة إلى بر الأمان وأن يمنح كل طرف حقه  كاملاً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعائدات أكبر من المواسم السابقة معتصم جعفر وطارق حمزة يضعان حداً للإجتهادات ويوقعان عقد رعاية دوري سودانى الممتاز لموسمين






الإشادة بسودانى وتهيئة الأجواء والإلتزام بالعقود وتطوير الشراكة والعمل على معالجة السلبيات أبرز الإتفاقات  تم  اليوم ببرج سوداتل للإتصالات بالخرطوم توقيع عقد الرعاية للدوري الممتاز  (دوري سوداني الممتاز) بين شركة سوداني للإتصالات المحدودة  والإتحاد  السودانى لكرة  القدم لعامي 2015م و2016م بعائدات تقدر بحوالى ثمانية مليون  ونصف للعامين بحضور الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة سوداتل المهندس طارق حمزة زين  العابدين وأعضاء إدارته التنفيذية في مقدمتهم الأستاذ محمد المرضي  التيجاني والدكتور هاشم البدري عن الشركة  والدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس  الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم  والأستاذ حسن عبد السلام مساعد رئيس الإتحاد  رئيس الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالخرطوم  والأستاذ نزار ساتي عضو مجلس  إدارة الإتحاد عن الإتحاد.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					




صحيفة الزعيم 

ومؤامره هلاليه ضد الفرنسي 
 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					






هيثم مصطفي يقود غازريتو للنيابه 
 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					






كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

 فتح مشجع هلالي بلاغا جنائيا في مواجهة مدرب المريخ غارزيتو 
و قام المريخ عبر رئيس القطاع الرياضي امس باخراجه بضمان 
و اعتبر مسئولي المريخ البلاغ بالكيدي خاصة قبل مباراة الفريق
 المهمة امام الرابطة في افتتاح بطولة الدوري الممتاز
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



صحيفة الزعيم لمحت  للخبر بصدر صفحتها 
صحيفة الجوهره  قالت هيثم مصطفي يقود  غازريتو للنيابه 
صحيفة كفر ووتر الالكترونيه  مشجع هلالي يفتح بلاغ في غازريتو 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يستضيف الرابطة في رحلة استعادة عرش الممتاز
 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  يستضيف المريخ عند الساعة الثامنة من  مساء اليوم بملعبه الرابطة كوستي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز التي انطلقت يوم امس باربعة مواجهات .
مباراة مباراة اليوم تعني الكثير بالنسبة للمريخ و ذلك من اجل استعادة  بطولة الدوري الممتاز و التي خسرها في الموسم الماضي لصالح الهلال .
المريخ تعادل مع الرابطة بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب استاد كوستي و التي تسببت بخسارة المريخ لبطولة الدوري الممتاز .
الجديد في مباراة اليوم مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة منذ البداية بعد ان كان  يلعب للهلال و مباراة اليوم تعني الكثير بالنسبة له خاصة انه يخطط لاحراز  اول اهدافه الرسمية مع المريخ في المباريات الرسمية بعد ان احرز اول اهدافه  في المناسبات في مباراة كبمالا سيتي و التي كسبها المريخ بهدفين لهدف .
كيف استعد المريخ لمباراة اليوم 
اقام المريخ معسكر تحضيري بالقاهرة اجري فيه المريخ ثلاثة تجارب اعدادية  امام الاعلاميين و سكبها باربعة اهداف و فاز على الحوامدية بثلاثة اهداف و  تعادل مع وادي دجلة بهدف لكل .
المريخ اكمل 21 يوما في معسكر مصر و اتجه الى الدوحة و اقام فيه معسكرا  لمدة 13 يوما اجري فيه الفريق اربع تجارب اعدادية امام المرخية وفاز باربعة  اهداف و فاز على منتخب جيرجستان بهدفين و تعادل مع شالكا بهدفين لكل و في  المباراة الرابعة و الاخيرة خسر من الخريطيات القطري بهدفين دون مقابل وقف  من خلالها المدير الفني للمريخ على جاهزية اللاعبين للموسم الجديد و بعد  وصوله الى الخرطوم غادر المريخ مباشرة الى بورتسودان و اجري تجربة رقم 8 مع  فريق كمبالا سيتي و فاز عليه بهدفين لهدف و اختتم مباريات غير التنافسية  امام الهلال في درع الاستقلال و انتهت بالتعادل بهدف لكل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دكتور معتصم : لا علم لنا ببيان تجمع الاندية ورفضها للعب غير مقبول وسنطبق اللائحة في قسمة الرعاية والبث


 

 أمس 07:46 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  الدكتور معتصم جعفر انهم وقعوا عقدا مع شركة سوداني لمدة عامين يحصل فيها  الاتحاد على 4 مليار عن كل موسم وذلك لموسمي 2015 و 2016 و ان الاندية  ستنال 40% من الرعاية على ان تحصل على 70% من حقوق البث وبخصوص البث قال  بانه ضد فكرة حصرية نقل بطولة الدوري الممتاز وانهم سيمنحون كل القنوات نقل  البطولة و عن بيان رابطة اندية الممتاز ومقاطعتها اللعب اعتبارا من  الاسبوع الثاني اكد بانه لا يعلم بالبيان هي مؤسسات كبيرة و معتبرة وان  تأجيل اجتماع لا يؤدي لرفض و نحن ندير المؤسسة بالحوار و نحن نرفض مبدأ رفض  العب ومن منطلق المسئوليات غير مقبول الجلوس مع مؤسسات ترفض اللعب و ان  مقاطعة اللعب اسلوب مرفوض ولا نقبله على الاطلاق لاننا كنا على حوار معها و  سنجتمع من اجل ازالة اللبث و اضاف وانه في حالة انسحاب الاندية سيكون  حينها لكل حادث حديث مشيرا الى ان اللائحة واضحة وانه ليس من حق الاندية  تحديد الطرف الذي سيرعي البطولة او القناة الناقلة لها وان الاندية لديها  نصيب ستحصل عليه وفق اللائحة المتفق عليها بين الاندية و الاتحاد و اكد  سيادته بانهم سيحصلون على متبقي رعاية الموسم المنصرم من شركة سوداني و  سيتم تسليمها للاندية خلال الاسبوع الثالث من الممتاز وانهم سيتحصلون على  25% من نصيب الرعاية و البالغ (مليون جنيه) منتصف فبراير على ان يحصلون على  25% في مارس على ان يتسلمون 25% في مايو المقبل وعلى ان يتسلمون بقية  المبلغ قبل التتويج وفق الاتفاق مؤكدا بان التأخير في استلام حقوق الاندية  في الموسم الماضي بسبب عملية التسليم و التسلم في شركة سوداني (اجراءات  مالية )جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعة هوي السودان و اكد بان شركة سوداني قد  وافقت على رعاية الناشئين و الشباب وفقا للاتفاق المسبق مع اتحاد الكرة وهو  مشروع من الاتحاد الدولي لتطوير الرياضة في السودان واكد في ختام حديثه  بانهم سعوا من اجل تسويق البطولة واما بخصوص تسويق شعار الاندية منحنا  الاولية لشركة سوداني لتجلس مع الاندية وقال بانه لا يوجد ازمة الا لدى  الاعلام و ان الجو مهيأ من اجل موسم مميز تتاح فرصة لظهور عناصر مميزة تدعم  المنتخبات الوطنية في الفترة المقبلة واضاف الاندية في نهاية الامر ستشكر  الاتحاد على الخطوة التي قام بها لان الاتحاد توصل لاتفاق مجزي مع سوداني  خلص لـــ(8) مليار و كذلك عروض مميزة مع القنوات الناقلة ستكون عائداتها  مجزية للاندية و الاتحاد واضاف نسعي لازالة عوائق رفع الشارة من اجل ان  نقدم موسما استثنائي وكنا في حوار متواصل منذ ستة اشهر و عند التوقيع نتوقع  ان يكون البث بلا توقف من اجل التعريف بالدوري السوداني و التعريف باللاعب  السوداني وتطبيق الاحتراف .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر في الطريق الصحيح.. المريخ أدي مرانه الأساسي للذئاب مساء امس

 
 حافظ محمد أحمد

 طوى المريخ ملف قمة الاستقلال سريعا  جدا، وفتح ملف الدوري الممتاز وأدي الفريق مساء امس مرانه الأساسي للمباراة  أمام الرابطة كوستي اليوم في افتتاحية مشوار الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز  وكان المريخ قد أدى مباراة قوية للغاية أمس الأول أمام غريمه التقليدي  الهلال خرج فيها بتعادل لم يرض أنصاره بعد أن دانت الأفضلية للفريق معظم  فترات المباراة. 
 وخرج الأحمر بمكاسب عديدة من المباراة  بالظهور المدوي لعدد من نجومه وفي مقدمتهم علاء الدين يوسف، النيجري سلمون  جايسون، والغاني أوكراه بجانب المهاجم المزعج بكري المدينة. 
 وأولى الجهز الفني اهتماما خاصا  بالمباراة أمام الرابطة وجهز عناصره التي سيعتمد عليها ومنح الفرصة للبدلاء  حتى يتفادى المواقف الصعبة بالإيقافات أو الإصابات. 
 ولن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة الغد  أمام الرابطة تغييرات عما كانت عليه في المباراة أمام الهلال، غير أن غياب  أيمن سعيد سيتواصل بعد أن منح راحة تنتهي الأسبوع المقبل وبدا تأثير غياب  المصري واضحا على أداء الفريق في مباراته الماضية أمام الهلال كما يفقد  المريخ جهود نجمه المالي مامادو تراوري الموجود مع منتخب بلاده في  المونديال الأفريقي في غينيا. 
 ويأمل أبناء القلعة الحمراء تحقيق  الفوز في مباراة الرابطة لتكون البداية على أفضل ما يكون عقب الانطلاقة  المبشرة والأداء المتميز أمام الهلال والذي أظهر أن الأحمر سيقول كلمته في  الموسم الجديد. 
 مكاسب كبيرة من قمة الاستقلال
 خرج المريخ بمكاسب كبيرة من مباراته  أمام الهلال واستعاد علاء الدين يوسف كامل ألقه وبريقه وبذل مجهودا خرافيا  وتفوق على نفسه وكان نجما لم تتوجه اللجنة المكلفة لاختيار أفضل اللاعبين  في المباراة، كما قدم أوكراه ما يؤكد أن نجما لا يشق له غبار سيظهر في  الموسم الحالي بجانب النيجيري سلمون جايسون، ومن مكاسب المريخ ضمان  المؤازرة الجماهيرية للفريق في مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز بعد الظهور  القوي وتعضيد الثقة ويرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء في استعادة درع الدوري  والمحافظة على لقب الكأس والتقدم كثيرا في البطولة الأفريقية وهي أهداف لا  تنازل عنها.
 جايسون تعويض مناسب لباسكال
 تحسرت جماهير المريخ كثيرا على انتقال  الإيفواري باسكال سيرجي واوا لعزام التنزاني ومغادرته القلعة الحمراء وبدا  تعويض الإيفواري صعبا غير أن النيجيري سلمون جايسون لم يستهلك وقتا ليؤكد  أنه أفضل من باسكال وبإمكانه أن يحدث الإضافة للفريق في وظيفة طالما شكلت  معاناة حقيقية للأحمر، جايسون أدى القمة بهدوء كبير وبدا وكأنه شارك في  الكثير من الديربيات بهدوئه وثقته الكبيرة في نفسه، على الرغم من أنه ما  يزال في بداياته ولم يصل بعد لمرحلة الجهوزية الكاملة، النيجيري سيضمن  مؤزرة خاصة بعد أن قدم نفسه في واحدة من مباريات تعتبرها الجماهير محكا  للاعبين. 
 غضب مريخي على التحكيم
 خرجت جماهير المريخ راضية عن أداء  فريقها وقنعت بنتيجة التعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل أمام الهلال أمس الأول، غير  أنها خرجت غاضبة على طاقم التحكيم سيما حكم الوسط الطريفي، وعبرت جماهير  المريخ عن سخطها على الحكم خلال مجريات المباراة وهتفت كثيرا بفشل التحكيم  بعد أن صرف ضربة جزاء واضحة ارتكبت مع الغاني أوكراه في شوط اللعب الأول  كما غض الحكم الطرف عن مخالفات عديدة ارتكبها لاعبو الهلال، جماهير المريخ  هتفت ضد الحكم وتخوفت على فريقها من التحكيم في الدوري الممتاز سيما وأنه  مثل أضعف حلقات المنافسة وزاد من غضب الجماهير تصريح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم  وإشادته بالحكم.. أنصار الأحمر لا يثقون في سكرتير لجنة التحكيم ولا  برئيسها ويعتقدون أنه يظلم فريقهم منذ أن كان حكما. 
 نسور مالي تخيب آمال أنصار الأحمر
 لا تتمنى جماهير المريخ أن يواصل  المنتخب المالي مسيرته في البطولة الأفريقية حتى يعود المهاجم مامادو  تراوري سريعا ليشارك مع الفريق في الدوري الممتاز والمباراة أمام عزام، غير  أن نسور مالي باتت قريبة من التحليق في أجواء ثمن النهائي واقتربت من  التأهل بعد التعادل أمام أسود الكاميرون وأفيال ساحل العاج لتكون مباراتهم  الفاصلة أمام منتخب غينيا بمثابة مفتاح التأهل، والغريب أن مباريات  المجموعة جميعها انتهت بالتعادل ولم يتمكن أي من المنتخبات تحقيق الفوز حتى  الآن ليؤجل الحسم للجولة الأخيرة التي ستقام مباراتاها في توقيت واحد  وتجمع مالي بغينيا وساحل العاج والكاميرون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • بعثة الهلال تتوجه إلى شندي في التاسعة من صباح اليوم 
 • الهلال يدشن البص الجديد برحلة شندي وباتريك يختار 23 لاعباً لانجاز المهمة
 • اللواء عثمان سر الختم رئيساً لبعثة الهلال إلى مدينة شندي
 • الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي مساء امس بملعبه
 • رئيس الهلال يتابع المران والجماهير تهتف باسمه طويلا
 • في اجتماع ممثلي أندية الممتاز : رفض رعاية سوداني والتهديد بإيقاف الدوري
 • الإشادة بسودانى وتهيئة الأجواء والإلتزام بالعقود وتطوير الشراكة والعمل على معالجة السلبيات أبرز الإتفاقات 
 • د. معتصم : لا علم لنا ببيان تجمع الاندية ورفضها للعب غير مقبول وسنطبق اللائحة في قسمة الرعاية والبث
 • في افتتاح الممتاز بالفاشر مريخ الفاشر ومريخ كوستي يتقاسمان النقاط
 • الخرطوم الوطني يكسب الميرغني بهدفي معاذ وقلق في الممتاز
 • التعادل يحسم مباراة هلال كادوقلي والنسور في الدوري الممتاز
 • الأمل عطبرة يفوز على ضيفه اهلي مدني بهدف عمار الدمازين  في الممتاز
 • المحكمة تنظر في شكوى الأهلي ضد السليمي الأول من فبراير
 • أهلي الخرطوم يصل الفاشر لملاقاة الهلال اليوم
 • المريخ يبدأ الدوري سوداني الممتاز امام الرابطة كوستي العنيد
 • في إجتماع تأريخي بمدني حضره الوزير نصر الدين وباركه معتصم جعفر
 • والى الجزيرة الدكتور محمد يوسف يلتقي الإتحادات المحلية ويلتزم بتقديم دعم شهري لها لتسيير النشاط الرياضي
 • حماية الساحات والملاعب من التعدي والتغولو دعم الأندية في مشاركاتها القومية وتبني الإستثمار أبرز المكاسب
 • نفير الرياضة بشمال كردفان إستاد بمواصفات عالمية .. وهلال التبلدي يتأهب لتشريف الغرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب لمدة ساعة ونصف استعداداً للرابطة


 


الاثنين, 26 يناير 2015 14:11 


عاد المريخ إلى التدريبات بعد ساعات من مباراة القمة واكتفى الفريق بمران وحيد  عصر أمس بالقلعة الحمراء بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين بما فيهم الذين أكملوا  مباراة الند التقليدي الهلال والذين خضعوا لتدريبات خفيفة بالجري حول  الملعب وبعد ذلك خلدوا لراحة تامة في حين أدى البدلاء والذين لم يشاركوا في  المباراة تدريباً كاملاً استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف ركّز من خلاله على اللمسة  الواحدة واللعب الضاغط وعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء أولاً بأول، وعقب نهاية  التدريب مباشرة انتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول بفندق بردايس استعداداً  لمواجهة الرابطة غداً . _
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصارع الرابطة كوستي في لقاء البحث عن الفوز الأول.. المالي والمصري يغيبان عن المباراة
 

تقديم : محمد عوض

يستقبل ملعب إستاد المريخ في الثامنة مساء اليوم مواجهة شرسة بين المريخ  والرابطة كوستي ضمن مباريات الجولة الأولى للنسخة العشرين لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز والتي انطلقت أمس بأربع مواجهات ويبدأ وصيف النسخة السابقة وخامسها المشوار في الموسم الجديد  بطموح الانطلاقة القوية وتصميم على خطف النقاط الكاملة في لقاء اليوم الذي  استعد له الأحمر بمواجهة مع الهلال على درع الاستقلال فيما وضع الرابطة  كوستي اللمسات الأخيرة بتدريب تحت قيادة مبارك سليمان المدير الفني الجديد  للفريق والذي تولى تدريب الذئاب خلفاً للمدير الفني السابق إبراهومة الذي  رحل للتدريب في قطر ويسعى أى طرف للحصول على النقاط في لقاء اليوم حتى تكون  البداية بشهية مفتوحة في النسخة العشرين لمسابقة الدوري ويرفض المريخ في  لقاء اليوم التعثر على ملعبه ووسط أنصاره وتوجيه رسالة لكل المنافسين من  الجولة الأولى برغبة الفريق في الحصول على لقب البطولة في الموسم الحالي،  كما ينتظر أنصار الفريق عرضاً قوياً بعد أن ظهر الفريق بشكل جيد في قمة درع  الاستقلال أمام الهلال والتي انتهت بالتعادل بهدف لكل، ويلعب الفريقان على  هدف مشترك وهو الفوز الصريح في لقاء اليوم والابتعاد عن إحباط الخسارة من  الجولة الأولى في النسخة العشرين للمواجهة.

تشكيلة المريخ

جمال سالم فى حراسة المرمى ، على  جعفر ، أمير كمال ، بله جابر ، مصعب عمر ، الغانى اوغستين أوكرا ، علاء  الدين يوسف ، النيجيرى سالمون جابسون ، راجى عبد العاطى ،بكرى المدينة ،  الكينى الان وانغا .

تألق أوكرا والمدينة يهدد الذئاب

يعوِّل المريخ على الثنائي أوكرا  وبكري المدينة في قيادة الفريق في لقاء اليوم أمام الرابطة سعياً للحصول  على النقاط الكاملة وكان الغاني خطف الأضواء في لقاء الهلال بالتألق اللافت  وقدم مستوًى جيداً أكد به أنه صفقة ناجحة للفرقة الحمراء وحجز مكاناً في  التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق ويبدو اللاعب رهاناً للمدير الفني غارزيتو في ضبط  إيقاع الفرقة الحمراء في الوسط وفي المقدمة الهجومية سيكون الرهان على  بكري المدينة الذي قدم نفسه بشكل جيد في لقاء الهلال على درع الاستقلال  وحرمه سوء الطالع من الوصول إلى شباك الفرقة الزرقاء في المواجهة لكنه مرشح  لهز شباك الذئاب في لقاء اليوم.

الأحمر يرغب في النقاط

يدخل المريخ مواجهة الليلة أمام  الرابطة بشعار " الفوز أو الفوز" فقط على ملعبه ووسط أنصاره في أول بداية  للفريق في القلعة الحمراء ويتطلع الأحمر إلى الجمع بين العرض والنتيجة في  لقاء اليوم والحصول على النقاط الثلاث بعد أن ظهر بشكل جيد في لقاء الهلال  في قمة درع الاستقلال التي انتهت تعادلية وكانت البروفة الرئيسة للفريق قبل  انطلاق النسخة العشرين لمسابقة الدوري، وأكمل الفريق التحضيرات بمران أخير  تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني ويتسلح الأحمر بالجاهزية الفنية  والبدنية ومساندة الأنصار في لقاء اليوم من أجل وضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيد  الفريق ويدرك الأحمر أن التعثر ممنوع في لقاء اليوم خصوصاً وأن الفريق  استعد بقوة للموسم الجديد بمعسكرين في مصر وقطر ومباراتين مع كمبالا سيتي  في بورتسودان ودياً ومع الهلال في قمة درع الاستقلال، وطالب المدير الفني  الفرنسي اللاعبين بالحذر من مفاجآت الضيوف في لقاء اليوم والسعى إلى الحسم  المبكر في اللقاء وترجمة كل الفرص التي تسنح أمام مرمى الذئاب وتقديم  مباراة تطمئن أنصار الفريق في أول ظهور في القلعة الحمراء ، ويرمي الفرنسي  بكل الأوراق الرابحة في لقاء اليوم من أجل تحقيق الانتصار الذي سيشكل دفعة  معنوية للفريق للمواجهات المقبلة ويرغب الأحمر في وضع الضيوف تحت الضغط منذ  البدايات والوصول إلى الشباك لحسم اللقاء سريعاً ويدفع المدير الفني  غارزيتو بذات العناصر التي شاركت في التشكيلة الأساسية لمواجهة الهلال في  درع الاستقلال ويبدو خط وسط الفرقة الحمراء مكمن تفوق الفريق والمرشح لترك  البصمة في لقاء اليوم وإعادة الرابطة خالي الوفاض من لقاء اليوم.

الذئاب تحوم حول الفوز

أكمل الرابطة كوستي تحضيراته  استعداداً لمواجهة المريخ على ملعب الأخير الليلة وترغب كتيبة مبارك سليمان  في قلب الطاولة على المريخ وسط أنصاره ومنعه من حصد النقاط الثلاث كاملة  في لقاء اليوم الذي استعد له الفريق بتحضيرات متواصلة شارك فيها كل  اللاعبين فيما كان نجوم الفريق في المنتخب الأولمبي انضموا مباشرة للمعسكر  عقب العودة من أوغندا بالمشاركة في ودية كمبالا سيتي قبل أيام وحظيت  تحضيرات الذئاب للموسم الجديد بإهتمام متعاظم من قبل ادارة الفريق ، ويدفع  مبارك سليمان المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي بأبرز العناصر في لقاء اليوم وحفظ  لاعبيه طريقة اللعب التي سيعتمد عليها في لقاء اليوم أمام الفرقة الحمراء  وحذر من الهدايا أمام رماة أصحاب الأرض سعياً لقطع الطريق على المريخ في  الوصول إلى الشباك وحصد النقاط الثلاث ويبرز في توليفة الرابطة كوستي روى  قلواك وأنس الطاهر والطاهر الحاج وخالد العلمين وأيمن باشري وحسام نصر  الدين وأحمد مارتن ومحمد موسى ، ويرفض الرابطة الخروج خالي الوفاض في لقاء  اليوم ويسعى إلى تعطيل المريخ على غرار سيناريو آخر لقاء بين الفريقين في  النسخة السابقة في القسم الثاني بالتعادل بهدفين لكل ويعوِّل الجهاز الفني  للذئاب على المقدمة الهجومية في وجود حسام نصر الدين ومحمد موسى الثنائي  الخطير الذي فرض نفسه في النسخة السابقة للمسابقة.

الرباعي الأبرز في الرابطة

استقر المدير الفني للرابطة مبارك  سلمان على التوليفة الأساسية التي سيعتمد عليها في لقاء اليوم أمام المريخ  وتضم قائمة الذئاب عدداً من الأسماء اللامعة في القائمة لكن الرباعي روى  قلواك المعار من الأهلي شندي وخالد العلمين مدافع المنتخب الأولمبي وأحمد  مارتن ومحمد موسى المنتقلان من الخرطوم الوطني في صفقات حرة يعدان الأبرز  في الفريق ويعوَّل عليهما المدير الفني مبارك سلمان في صناعة الفارق في  المواجهة.

مواجهة فرنسية وطنية

مواجهة اليوم بين المريخ والرابطة  على المنطقة الفنية تجمع بين الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ والوطني  مبارك سلمان المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي والذي تولى المهمة بديلاً  لإبراهومة المدير الفني السابق الذي رحل للتدريب في قطر ويفكر كل طرف في  قيادة فريقه للحصول على النقاط الكاملة في لقاء اليوم والبداية أفضل مايكون  واختبر الفرنسي غارزيتو أسلحته بمواجهة الهلال الودية على درع الاستقلال  فيما اطمأن سلمان على جاهزية لاعبيه من خلال التحضيرات المكثفة للفريق قبل  انطلاقة المشوار.

غارزيتو في أول مهمة رسمية بدوري سوداني مع الأحمر

سيكون المدير الفنى الجديد للمريخ  الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو فى أول مهمة له بالبدلة الحمراء بعد أن تولى من قبل  تدريب الهلال وأحرز معه بطولة الدورى الممتاز ، إلا أنه أخفق فى البطولة  الأفريقية ، وتشير كل الدلائل بأن الفرنسى قد غيَّر فكره السابق فى الطريقة  التى يلعب بها وهى 3-4-3 حيث أصبح يلعب حالياً 4-4-2 أو 4-4-1-1 فى  المقدمة الهجومية ويعتبر غارزيتو من المدربين المتميزين فى القارة  الأفريقية حيث قاد من قبل تدريب المنتخب الاثيوبى الأولمبى ومنتخب توغو  ونادى شباب قسطنتينة الجزائرى ونادى تى بى مازيمبى الكنغولى الذى حقق معه  انتصارات داوية أبرزها نيل بطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال ووصل معه إلى  نهائيات كأس العالم للأندية التى أقيمت وقتها فى الإمارات.

سالم يسعى إلى نظافة شباكه في هذا الموسم

يأمل حارس المريخ اليوغندى جمال  سالم إلى مواصلة تألقه مع الأحمر فى المباريات المحلية ويسعى إلى خروج  شباكه نظيفة فى مباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة كوستى فى أول مباراة بالدورى  الممتاز ، وقدم الحارس مستويات جيدة مع الفريق خلال الموسم السابق وبداية  التحضيرات فى هذا الموسم بداية بمعسكر القاهرة ثم قطر خاصة مباراة شالكا  الالمانى التى أظهرت نباغة هذا الحارس الذى ربما يجئ يوماً ونجده فى أحد  الاندية الكبيرة بالدوريات الأوربية .

الأحمر يفقد الثنائي المحترف

سيفقد المريخ فى مباراة اليوم  الثنائى المحترف المالى مامادو تراورى الذى يتواجد حالياً رفقة منتخب بلاده  فى غينيا الاستوائية مشاركاً فى بطولة الأمم الافريقية (الكان) والتى  تعادل فيها منتخب بلاده مع كل من الكاميرون وساحل العاج ، أما المصرى أيمن  سعيد فيوجد فى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة بعد أن أصيب فى مباراة المريخ  وشالكا الالمانى بعد اصطدامه مع اللاعب الغانى بواتينغ الذى أيضاً أصيب فى  تلك المباراة .

الدكة الفنية للأحمر تتحدث الفرنسية

من الملاحظ أن الإطار الفنى للمريخ  لهذا الموسم يتحدث اللغة الفرنسية حيث يقوده الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو إلى جانب  ابنه انطونيو الذى يتولى ملف الأحمال ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع والطبيب  التونسى أحمد العابدى .


مفكرة اليوم
المريخ × الرابطة كوستى  الملعب : استاد المريخ (العرضة جنوب)
 التوقيت : الثامنة مساء
 المنافسة : الدورى الممتاز
 القناة الناقلة : لم تحسم بعد
 كابتن المريخ : بله جابر
 كابتن الرابطة : جنجنيسا
 مدرب المريخ : الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو
 مدرب الرابطة : الوطنى مبارك سلمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معتصم جعفر: تهديد الأندية مرفوض ومشكلة المتأخرات محلولة

 

كتب: محمد الجزولي

كشف الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، تفاصيل عقد شركة سوداني لرعاية الدوري  الممتاز وبارك جعفر توقيع العقد للكرة السودانية وتمنى أن تكون هناك عائدات  تصب في الجانب الفني، وقال معتصم جعفر في حوارأجرته معه إذاعة (هوى  السودان) أمس: نحن سعيدين أن تتواصل العلاقة بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم مع شركة سوداني لموسمين لمزيد من الاستقرار والتفرغ لتطوير الجانب  الفني في البطولة. 

قيمة العقد 4 مليار للموسم

ذكر الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن العقد  الجديد تمت فيه زيادة القيمة المالية من 3 مليار في الموسم إلى 4 مليار،  حيث رعت سوداني الدوري لموسمين (2015 و2016) مقابل 8 مليار ونصف، واتفقنا  مع سوداني على مشاركتنا في برنامح تم الاتفاق عليه مع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم (فيفا) من أجل تنظيمه، لرعاية وتطوير المواهب السودانية وهي فكرة  مستقبلية عمل الاتحاد السوداني بالتشريع لها بإضافة أندية الرديف والشباب  والناشئين، واعتقد أنه مشروع مستقبلي من أجل نهضة الكرة السودانية.

تهديد الأندية مرفوض

اندهش رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم بتهديد أندية الممتاز بمقاطعة الدوري إذا لم تستلم متأخرات الرعاية  والبث وقال إنه تفاجأ بهذا البيان وأضاف: نحن مؤسسات كبيرة ومعتبرة وأن  تأجيل اجتماع لا يؤدي إلى التهديد بعدم اللعب، ونحن في الاتحاد السوداني  نعي مسؤولياتنا تماماً ونعرف كيف ندير نشاطاته و ندير الحوار مع أندية  الممتاز بفهم بسط الشورى وأن عدم اللعب مرفوض مبدأ، وأبواب الحوار مفتوحة  بيننا والأندية والموسم سيستمر حتى إذا كان بدون بث أو رعاية، وأنا تفاجأت  ببيان الأندية ومن منطلق المؤسسيات لا يمكن إدارة الحوار برفض اللعب ونعرف  كيف نتعامل مع بعض الأصوات التي لوَّحت بعدم دخول الكاميرات ولا أريد  استباق الأحداث ولكن لكل مقام مقال لدينا موسم رياضي متفق عليه وبشروط  منافسة والأندية تسلمت برنامجه وأعدت نفسها جيداً لتقديم موسم جيد وبالتالي  ليس هناك أي داعٍ لهذا البيان أو التهديد.

لا حصرية في البث واقتربنا من الحسم

علق معتصم جعفر على ملف البث  التلفزيوني وقال: لا حصرية في بث الدوري الممتاز وساعون لإزالة بعض العوائق  الفنية، التي هي خارج يد الاتحاد السوداني للكرة مثل رفع الشارة و  المونتاج وغيره من العمليات الفنية حتى نقدم موسم مستقر ومميز، وحتى لا  يقول الناس إننا نتحرك في الأيام الأخيرة، فالحوار بشأن بث الممتاز بدأ منذ  شهر أغسطس من العام الماضي مع التلفزيون السوداني والقنوات الفضائية  الأخرى، من أجل حل الإشكال و استشعاراً لمسؤوليتنا تجاه جمهورنا الرياضي  والسودانيين في الخارج ومن منطلق مسؤوليتنا في كيفية التعريف بالكرة  السودانية والدوري الممتاز والتعريف باللاعب السوداني خارجياً حتى يطرق  أبواب الاحتراف الخارجي الذي سيعود بالمصلحة على الكرة السودانية، من أجل  كل هذا نحن ندير في الحوار مع الجهات ذات الصلة واقتربنا من الحسم.

سلمنا الأندية المتأخرات والقسط الأول

تحدث الدكتور معتصم جعفر عن متأخرات  الأندية وقال: إن المتأخرات عبارة عن القسط الأخير وجاري الآن استلامها  واعتقد أن التأخير كان لظروف خاصة بالشركة ولكن جاري استلامها واستفدنا من  تجربة الموسم الماضي وسنقوم بتسليم الأندية القسط الأول مباشرة وهي عبارة  عن 25% وبعد شهر ستسلم الأندية القسط الثاني 25% أيضاً وبعد نهاية النصف  الأول من الموسم سنسلمها القسط الثالث 25% أيضاً والقسط الأخير سيتم تسليمه  على دفعتين قبل نهاية الموسم.

للأندية خيار تسويق شعارها

قال معتصم جعفر أنهم سعوا عبر  الاتحاد لتسويق بطولة الدوري الممتاز ومن حق الاتحاد أن يسوِّق بطولاته  وسميناها بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز عبر اللائحة المالية التي تم تعديلها  من قبل مجلس الإدارة وأضفنا للأندية خيار حرية تسويق شعارها وخيرنا شركة  سوداني أن تجلس مع الأندية التي تريد الإعلان عبرها، ولكن الأندية وبنص  العقد الجديد غير ملزمة بارتداء شعار شركة سوداني.

نحلم بموسم خالٍ من الأزمات

أكد رئيس الاتحاد العام أن الكرة  السودانية أصبحت مربوطة بالأزمات وأن كلمة أزمة لم يسمع بها إلا في  السودان، وقال: إن الكرة في السودان أصبحت تدار بالتصعيد الإعلامي وصناعة  الأزمات في أشياء لا تستحق كل هذا ونحن في بداية الموسم نحلم فيه بموسم  مستقر وبطولة تصقل أنديتنا المشاركة في البطولات الأفريقية وتفرز لنا  لاعبين لدعم المنتخبات الوطنية.

70% من عائدات البث تذهب للأندية

قال معتصم جعفر: إن التفاوض مع  الشركات حق أصيل لاتحاد الكرة والعائدات توزع عبر لائحة متفق عليها، وذكر  أن عائدات البث التلفزيوني 70% منها تذهب للأندية لذلك نحن فكرنا في عدم  حصرية البث من أجل زيادة عائدات الأندية وأتمنى أن يكون الحوار بلغة هادئة  بعيداً عن التصعيد الإعلامي، ونحن ماضون في تكملة كل اتفاقياتنا والأندية  ستشكرنا على ما تم في النهاية في ملف البث والرعاية.

شكر نائب الرئيس ووالي الخرطوم

ختم معتصم جعفر حواره الإذاعي  بالشكر إلى الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية  بتشريفه لقمة درع الاستقلال وأشاد جعفر أيضاً بالمستوى الذي قدمه الهلال  والمريخ في المباراة وقال: هذه بداية مبشرة لموسم قوي، وأشار إلى أن النائب  الأول وعد بتبني دعم المنتخبات الوطينة ولا بد أن أشيد بالدكتور عبدالرحمن  الخضر والي الخرطوم الذي وافق مشكوراً على تحمله تكلفة إعادة تأهيل إستاد  الخرطوم، وهذا يعني أنه أمَّن أرضية إستادنا القومي الذي سيستضيف مباريات  كبيرة في هذا الموسم.

الفاتح التوم : ننشد بداية موفقة في أول ظهور واللاعبون في أتم الجاهزية

أكد الفاتح التوم سكرتير النادي  الأهلي الخرطوم أنهم في مجلس الإدارة ينشدون بداية موفقة للفريق في أول  ظهور له اليوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام فريق هلال الفاشر، مشيراً إلى  جاهزية كل لاعبي الفريق من الناحية البدنية والمعنوية، وأضاف قائلاً :  سنقابل فريقاً محترماً اليوم نسعى للخروج أمامه بنتيجة إيجابية تكون بمثابة  دفعة معنوية للاعبين لبقية المباريات ، أتمنى أن يوفق اللـه اللاعبين في  تقديم مباراة جيدة تليق بتاريخ الأهلي ، وتؤكد جاهزيتنا لخوض غمار الموسم  الكروي الجديد ، وناشد الفاتح التوم لاعبي الأهلي بضرورة الاجتهاد  والمثابرة للعودة إلى الخرطوم بنتيجة إيجابية .

قضية الأهلي والسليمي في المحكمة وأول جلسة في فبراير

شطبت المحكمة الدعوى المقدمة من  المدرب التونسي لطفي السليمي ضد النادي الأهلي الخرطوم، وذلك لعدم توفر  المستندات الكافية التي تدعم شكواه ، وكان السليمي قد تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد  العام ضد الأهلي قبل أن تحوَّل الشكوى إلى لجنة الاستئنافات التي بدورها  قامت بتحويلها للمحكمة وبعد ذلك تم شطبها ، وفي المقابل أصبحت قضية الأهلي  ضد مدربه السابق السليمي مستمرة وستبدأ أولى جلساتها في الأول من فبراير  المقبل، وأكد الفاتح إبراهيم التوم سكرتير نادي أهلي الخرطوم تمسكهم بكامل  حقوقهم مع المدرب التونسي لطفي السليمي المدير الفني السابق للفريق ، وقال:  إن قضية الأهلي ضد السليمي وصلت للمحكمة وستبدأ جلساتها في مطلع فبراير  المقبل .

*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*[QUOTE=mohammed saif;793493]



يستضيف ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة المهمة
 التي تجمع المريخ بضيفه الرابطة كوستي في استهلالية مباريات الفريقين
 في النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستضيف الرابطة في 
مباراة لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال بعد أن أعد الرابطة نفسه
 بصورة مميزة لمباراة اليوم وسيلعب من أجل الخروج بنتيجة طيبة في
 حين سيرمي المريخ بثقله الهجومي في مباراة اليوم حتى يبدأ المشوار 
بقوة ويواصل مسلسل الانتصارات العريضة على الرابطة في المباريات
 التي جمعت الفريقين بالقلعة الحمراء، وينتظر أن يدفع المدير الفني
 للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو في المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة منجمال سالم في
 المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع، بلة جابر 
ومصعب عمر على الأطراف، علاء الدين يوسف في المحور،
 راجي عبد العاطي، رمضان عجب والباشا في الوسط المتقدم،
 بكري المدينة ووانغا في الهجوم، فيما كان الرابطة اختتم تحضيراته
بمران عصر أمس وضع خلاله مدربه مبارك سلمان لمساته الأخيرة
 واختار العناصر التي ستخوض المواجهة.
(المريخ حيلعب بي 10 لاعبين فقط ولا كيف ؟؟)
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*لك كل الشكر و التقدير الاخ محمد سيف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبدأ مشوار حصد الألقاب بمواجهة شرسة أمام الذئاب




 
 حافظ محمد أحمد

 يستهل المريخ عند الثامنة مساء اليوم  بملعبه مشواره في الدوري الممتاز بمواجهة الرابطة كوستي في مباراة المتعة  فيها حاضرة والإثارة مضمونة من وقع الاستعداد المميز للأحمر ورغبته في  انطلاقة قوية تؤكد أن للقب سيعود للقلعة الحمراء من جديد وجاءت استعدادات  الفريق متوافقة تماما مع موسم شاق وصعب ارتفعت فيه سقوف الطموحات بحصد  الألقاب المحلية والتقدم كثيرا في البطول الأفريقية، وعقد الأحمر معسكرا  تحضيريا بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة أدى خلاله عددا من المباريات قبل أن  ينتقل إلى الدوحة ليكمل فترة تحضيرية ناجحة اختتمها في بورتسودان بمواجهة  كمبالا سيتي وأخيرا مباراة القمة التي أوضحت أفضلية المريخ وتفوقه.
 وأظهر الجهاز الفني اهتماما واضحا  بالمباراة وجهز عناصره التي سيدفع بها في المباراة في غياب ربما يكون غير  مؤثر لأيمن سعيد ومامادو تراوري ولن يحدث الجهاز الفني تغييرات على تشكيلته  التي خاض بها الديربي في وجود جمال سالم، على جعفر، أمير كمال، بله جابر،  مصعب عمر، علاء الدين يوسف جايسون سالمون، راجي عبد العاطي، أوكراه، بكري  المدينة وآلان وانغا.
 نقاط المباراة مطلب يستهدفه أنصار  الأحمر مع أداء قوي يؤكد الجهوزية الفنية والبدنية في أعقاب تحضير غاية في  التميز وأدى المريخ تدريبه الختامي أمس وسط اهتمام كبير من قبل الجهاز  الفني ولاعبي الفريق وجماهيره.
 الطرف الثاني في اللقاء الرابطة كوستي  مثل معضلة كبيرة للفرقة الحمراء سيما في معقله في كوستي وكان واحدا من  أسباب فقد اللقب الموسم الماضي بعد التعادل بهدفين في مباراة شهدت الكثير  من التقلبات ولم يستطع المريخ تحقيق الفوز على الذئاب في معقلهم غير أنهم  حققوا انتصارات وبأعداد وافرة من الأهداف في المباريات التي شهدتها القلعة  الحمراء 
 الذئاب فقدت مدربها السابق إبراهومة،  واستعد الفريق للمباراة بمعسكر جيد حقق أهدافه واستعان بعدد من اللاعبين  المميزين ليخوض بهم غمار مسابقة الدوري بعد النتائج المميزة التي حققها  الموسم الماضي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العقرب يتحرر من الضغوط




 


 بعيدا من الضغوط النفسية والعصبية  سيدخل بكري المدينة مباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة بعد مشاركته في المباراة  الماضية أمام فريقه السابق الهلال واجتاز الاختبار وبدا هادئا بعيدا عن  العصبية والشحن، وتعول جماهير المريخ كثيرا على المهاجم السريع سيما وأنه  تخصص في شباك الرابطة عندما كان يلعب في صفوف الأزرق، المدينة الذي لم  ينافس على صدارة هدافي مسابقة الدوري يرغب في الظفر باللقب الشخصي وينافس  مجموعة مهاجمين غاية في التميز منهم زميليه وانغا وتراوري بجانب كليتشي  أوسونوا مهاجم الأهلي شندي أكثر لاعبي الجيل الحالي تتويجا باللقب، العقرب  سيحظى بمؤازرة خاصة من جماهير المريخ التي أحسنت استقباله وخففت عنه الضغوط  وظلت تؤازرة باستمرار كدليل على ثقتها في إمكاناته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاغ يدخل مدرب المريخ السجن



 

 اليوم 08:58 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 فتح مشجع هلالي بلاغا جنائيا في مواجهة  مدرب المريخ غارزيتو و قام المريخ عبر رئيس القطاع الرياضي امس باخراجه  بضمان و اعتبر مسئولي المريخ البلاغ بالكيدي خاصة قبل مباراة الفريق المهمة  امام الرابطة في افتتاح بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانغا يبحث عن جائزة الهداف

 

 سيكون الكيني آلان وانغا أمام اختبار  وتحد جديد بعد المستوى المتفاوت الذي ظهر به في النصف الثاني من الموسم  الماضي، وإذا كانت جماهير المريخ قد وجدت للاعب العذر في عدم الظهور بشكل  متميز لكونه لم ينسجم بالكامل مع زملائه فإنها لن تجد له العذر في الموسم  الحالي بعد أن أمضى ستة أشهر كاملة مع الأحمر، وانغا لم يقدم خلال فترة  المعسكر أفضل ما عنده غير أن التنافس الرسمي سيختلف، وما ميز الكيني إحرازه  للأهداف الحاسمة والمهمة وكثيرا ما أنقذ المريخ من عديد المطبات ما جعل  الجهاز الفني واللجنة الفنية يبقيان عليه لموسم آخر، وانغا سيبحث عن لقب  الهداف وهو ما يتطلب منه مزيدا من الجهد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التقي  الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  و رئيس قطاع العضوية  والجماهير بالنادي المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم  بعدد من قيادات المشجعين  بنادي المريخ يتقدمهم الامين العام الاسبق اللواء عبدالمنعم النذير وذلك  بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بالخرطوم 2 

 فى البدء اشاد الامين  العام بدور جماهير المريخ فى دعم النادي ووصفها بالجماهير الواعية والتى  تدرك مسؤولياتها تجاه ناديها . واضح ان علي جماهير المريخ ادارك بانها   تساند نادي كبير ورائد ليس على مستوي السودان ولكن على مستوي الاندية  الافريقية والعربية . وان مجلس الادارة يعتبر ان دور الجماهير عامل حاسم  ومؤثر فى دفع مسيرة النادي .
 وتم التأكيد على توحيد الجهود بين جميع  فئات وتجمعات المشجعين المختلفة للوقوف خلف المريخ الكيان وخلف فريق الكرة  الاول الذى يبدأ استحقاقاته الهامة للموسم الكروي الجديد على صعيد  البطولات المحلية والمشاركات الخارجية .




*

----------

